# Auctioneer's good and bad



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Went to an auction yesterday dealer that retired and sold out. Well this auctioneer company should just stick with household stuff the young guys didn't know a wheel weight from a pto shaft to a bale shoot. They try to tell jokes and don't know how. I guess they offer the customer a great rate that's how they get the work. They never list any of the equipment in the papers just say come on out . Its okay for the buyers if you can stand to wait all day and listen to their bad jokes and bad attitude. This is all my opinion of course. But why would you hire a bad auction company.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

$$$$ cost. Why does anyone shop @ wal mart?


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I think if I had an auction I'd give out free beer. I think it would pay off in higher prices.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Unless someone is getting a refill or using the facilities when their item comes up


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Actually sounds entertaining especially when they dont know their a** from a hole in the ground when it comes to what they are selling.

Bad auctioneers are ones that are slow and sell all the small items one at a time..... like a bucket of tools....one tool at a time and they have a wagon load

They way some selling milking equipment gets confusing cause they haven't a clue how it works. Or the way they line up equipment for example they'll sell all the weights and duals and such before selling a tractor same with skid loaders and attachments

We only have one auctioneer who does only ag mostly dairy


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Bad auctioneers are ones that are slow and sell all the small items one at a time..... like a bucket of tools....one tool at a time and they have a wagon load


I've often wondered why they sell the small items and junk first.You may have to wait hrs until they get to the machinery and it seems the longer you have to wait the worse the weather is.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

.



> You may have to wait hrs until they get to the machinery and it seems the longer you have to wait the worse the weather is.


Which is why I use "Proxibid" if there is something I want, & I have something else to do or the weather makes it miserable to be there. Yea, there's an additional 3% premium, but sometimes it's worth it.

And I have found that at these auctions -from a buyers point of view- most of the time somebody else wants it worse than I do and /or they have deeper pockets.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I've often wondered why they sell the small items and junk first.You may have to wait hrs until they get to the machinery and it seems the longer you have to wait the worse the weather is.


Because it gives the crowd time to filter in and preview the higher dollar items without everyone needing to sit in the fancy tractor seat all at once. Also, if you're in a dairy area, it gives the dairymen plenty of time to complete chores and still arrive in time to potentially spend money on big ticket items.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Because it gives the crowd time to filter in and preview the higher dollar items without everyone needing to sit in the fancy tractor seat all at once. Also, if you're in a dairy area, it gives the dairymen plenty of time to complete chores and still arrive in time to potentially spend money on big ticket items.


And, auctions are huge social events so you have to drag it out a little...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

cmd said:


> And, auctions are huge social events so you have to drag it out a little...


True, they sell more soup and fake chili dogs the longer it goes on.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I've often wondered why they sell the small items and junk first.You may have to wait hrs until they get to the machinery and it seems the longer you have to wait the worse the weather is.


Because if they didn't the three guys who stuck around for it would get it all REALLY CHEAP! I was at a decent estate auction a few years back. Lots of model t stuff and typical hobby farm tractors implements etc. The whole shop holding all the nice tools compressors etc sold last. Many a great deal to be had as after model t model a stuff half the crowd left.

Not many go to an auction for the misc. But plenty who are there already bid something up.


----------

